# Creation of doll house with Badog CNC+ free dxf plans for a table



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

just want to share with you a quick little project involving a table for dollhouse or a small project that only took me about a half-hour from start to finish. I had started with the normal 3 mm thickness wood that I bought at the hobby shop downtown and completely milled the entire project with a 1 mm diameter tool. this was nothing special but in the Badog software I had to use arcs and circles which slowed me down a little bit.









here is an image of the machine cutting the pieces with a 1 mm diameter mill bit and you can’t really see but I decided to use the mill but that you normally used for drilling PCB circuits in the beginning. this led to cut that was rough and the edges pretty approximate. so the second cut I decided to switch to the normal mill that a used in the other posts that are on the site.









you can see below that the assembly process is quite simple as there is only five pieces to the entire project. this is quite different from many other projects that we’ve done before and we probably should it started with this one because not only is it simple but it allows us to learn what tool to use and what speeds to use for the specific type of wood.

















OK it was not the most competent project and I might remind you that it only took me about a half-hour from the start to finish but it’s a good exercise if you’re starting out in the world of CNC machines or you just need something to do for a couple hours. that included to download if you like to download it but it’s quite easy so you can probably build it yourself within your software without too much trouble. feel free to send me some pictures of your finished products as a it gives me feedback on my work and also makes me feel like somebody listening to what I have to say.

Article Link and downloadable file


----------



## Shay6 (Jun 3, 2021)

Each type of doll has its own charm. In general, I love dolls even if I am already mature and I have a collection of dolls at home. Anyway, my favorite dolls are personalized bobbleheads that I ordered from Custom Bobbleheads from your photo,From $59.95, Best Valentine's gifts and I just love them. They are so funny and every time I pass by the shelf where they are located, it raises my mood to the maximum. I also gave such dolls as a gift to my friends and they were also delighted.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Shay6


----------



## woniol (Nov 25, 2021)

What if I get these bobblehead dolls custom-made? Well, Thanksgiving Day is coming, what should I give to my friends? do you think custom bobbleheads would be a great idea?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @woniol


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @woniol


----------

